# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  8 फ़रवरी। 2011 : बसन्त पंचमी : सरस्वती पूजन

## guruji

मार्गशीर्ष (माघ) महीने की शुक्ल पंचमी को *बसन्त पंचमी* के नाम से जाना जाता है। बसंत की शुरुआत इस दिन से होती है।

बसंत पंचमी धार्मिक  एवं नई ऋतु  आने का पर्व है। माघ मास के बीस दिन व्यतीत होते-होते शीत का प्रकोप काफी   कम हो जाता है और शिशिर के पश्चात ऋतुराज बसन्त का आगमन होने लगता है।  यद्यपि पेड़ों  पर नये पत्ते और बसन्त ऋतु तो चैत्र-वैशाख में ही आती है,  परन्तु बसन्त ऋतु के स्वागत में यह त्योहार मनाया जाता  है। इसके साथ ही  इसका बहुत अधिक धार्मिक महत्व भी है। आज भगवान विष्णु और मातेश्वरी   सरस्वतीजी की पूजा तो की ही जाती है कामदेव तथा उनकी पत्नी रति की पूजा का  भी विशिष्ट  विधान है। 
          आज विद्या और कला की  अधिष्ठात्री देवी सरस्वतीजी का जन्म दिवस  है। यही कारण है कि नवरात्रों में दुर्गा  पूजा के समान ही आज बड़ी धूमधाम  से वीणा वादिनी सरस्वतीजी की पूजा की जाती है। सरस्वती  पूजन के लिए एक दिन  पूर्व से ही नियमपूर्वक रहकर, दूसरे दिन नित्य कर्मों से निवृत्त होकर कलश  स्थापित  करें। सर्वप्रथम गणेश, सूर्य,  विष्णु, शंकर आदि भगवान की पूजा  करके सरस्वतीजी का पूजन करना  चाहिए। 
          सरस्वतीजी की पूजा  में पीले रंग की वस्तुओं और फूलों के प्रयोग  का विशिष्ट महत्व है। देवी के सामने पुस्तक  रखकर दक्षिणा अर्पित कर आरती  उतारी जाये और वासंती वस्त्र पहने जाएं। रेवड़ियों,  केलों, किसोर इत्यादि  का भोग लगाया जाये। मीठे केसरिया चावल  बनाये जाएं। भगवान की मूर्ति तथा  देवी सरस्वती की प्रतिमा को केसरिया रंग के वस्त्र  पहनाने चाहिए। यह  पूजा-उत्सव बिहार तथा बंगाल में बड़ी धूमधाम से शिक्षा संस्थानों तथा  घरों  में मनाया जाता है। 
          मातेश्वरी सरस्वती  और भगवान विष्णु के अतिरिक्त आज कामदेव और  रति की पूजा भी होती है। बसन्त कामदेव का  सहचर है इसलिए कामदेव और रति की  पूजा करके उनकी प्रसन्नता प्राप्त करनी चाहिए। आज पति  को स्वयं परोसकर  खाना अवश्य खिलायें। इससे पति के कष्टों का निवारण होता है और उसकी  आयु  में वृध्दि होती है। 
          बसन्त पंचमी को प्रात:काल  तेल तथा उबटन लगाकर स्नान करना चाहिए  और पवित्र वस्त्र धारण करके भगवान नारायण का विधिपूर्वक  पूजन करना चाहिए।  इसके बाद पितृ-तर्पण और ब्राम्हण भोजन का भी विधान है। मंदिरों में  भगवान  की प्रतिमा का वासन्ती वस्त्रों और पुष्पों से श्रृंगार भी किया जाता है  तथा  बड़ा उत्सव मनाया जाता है। इस पंचमी को लोग पहले गुलाल उड़ाते थे और  वासन्ती वस्त्र धारण  कर नवीन उत्साह और प्रसन्नता के साथ अनेक प्रकार के  मनोविनोद करते थे। यही कारण है  कि बसन्त पंचमी को रंग पंचमी भी कहा जाता  है। 

ज्ञान और कला की देवी का जन्मदिन है वसंत पंचमी   

          वसंत ऋतु आते ही प्रकृति  का कण-कण खिल उठता है। मानव तो क्या  पशु-पक्षी तक उल्लास से भर जाते हैं। हर दिन नयी  उमंग से सूर्योदय होता है  और नयी चेतना प्रदान कर अगले दिन फिर आने का आश्वासन देकर  चला जाता है।         यों तो माघ का यह पूरा  मास  ही उत्साह देने वाला है, पर  वसंत पंचमी (माघ शुक्ल 5) का पर्व  भारतीय  जनजीवन को अनेक तरह से प्रभावित करता है। प्राचीनकाल से इसे ज्ञान और कला  की  देवी मां सरस्वती का जन्मदिवस माना जाता है। जो शिक्षाविद भारत और  भारतीयता से प्रेम  करते हैं, वे इस दिन मां शारदे  की पूजा कर उनसे और  अधिक ज्ञानवान होने की प्रार्थना करते हैं।
         कलाकारों का तो कहना  ही  क्या? जो महत्व सैनिकों के लिए  अपने शस्त्रों और विजयादशमी का है, जो  विद्वानों के लिए अपनी पुस्तकों और व्यास पूर्णिमा का है, जो व्यापारियों  के लिए अपने तराजू, बाट, बहीखातों और दीपावली का है, वही महत्व कलाकारों के  लिए वसंत पंचमी का है। चाहे वे  कवि हों या लेखक, गायक हों या वादक,   नाटककार हों या नृत्यकार, सब दिन का प्रारम्भ अपने उपकरणों की पूजा और  मां  सरस्वती की वंदना से करते हैं।

----------


## guruji

इसके साथ ही यह पर्व  हमें अतीत की अनेक प्रेरक घटनाओं की भी याद  दिलाता है। सर्वप्रथम तो यह हमें त्रेता  युग से जोड़ती है। रावण द्वारा  सीता के हरण के बाद श्रीराम उसकी खोज में दक्षिण की  ओर बढ़े। इसमें जिन  स्थानों पर वे गये, उनमें दंडकारण्य भी था। यहीं शबरी नामक भीलनी रहती थी।  जब राम उसकी कुटिया में  पधारे, तो वह सुध-बुध खो बैठी और  चख-चखकर मीठे  बेर राम जी को खिलाने लगी। प्रेम में पगे झूठे बेरों वाली इस घटना को   रामकथा के सभी गायकों ने अपने-अपने ढंग से प्रस्तुत किया। दंडकारण्य का वह  क्षेत्र  इन दिनों गुजरात और मध्य प्रदेश में फैला है। गुजरात के डांग जिले  में वह स्थान है  जहां शबरी मां का आश्रम था। वसंत पंचमी के दिन ही  रामचंद्र जी वहां आये थे। उस क्षेत्र  के वनवासी आज भी एक शिला को पूजते  हैं, जिसके बारे में उनकी श्रध्दा है कि श्रीराम आकर यहीं बैठे थे। वहां  शबरी माता का  मंदिर भी है।

----------


## guruji

वसंत पंचमी का दिन  हमें पृथ्वीराज चौहान  की भी याद दिलाता है। उन्होंने विदेशी हमलावर मोहम्मद गौरी को  16 बार  पराजित किया और उदारता दिखाते  हुए हर बार जीवित छोड़ दिया, पर  जब  सत्रहवीं बार वे पराजित हुए, तो मोहम्मद गौरी ने उन्हें नहीं छोड़ा। वह  उन्हें अपने साथ अफगानिस्तान ले गया  और उनकी आंखें फोड़ दीं। इसके बाद की  घटना तो जगप्रसिध्द ही है। गौरी ने मृत्युदंड  देने से पूर्व उनके शब्दभेदी  बाण का कमाल देखना चाहा। पृथ्वीराज के साथी कवि चंदबरदाई  के परामर्श पर  गौरी ने ऊंचे स्थान पर बैठकर तवे पर चोट मारकर संकेत किया। तभी चंदबरदाई   ने पृथ्वीराज को संदेश दिया। चार बांस चौबीस गज, अंगुल अष्ट प्रमाणता ऊपर  सुल्तान है, मत चूको चौहान॥ पृथ्वीराज चौहान ने इस बार भूल  नहीं की।  उन्होंने तवे पर हुई चोट और चंद्रबरदाई के संकेत से अनुमान लगाकर जो बाण  मारा,  वह गौरी के सीने में जा धंसा। इसके बाद  चंदबरदाई और पृथ्वीराज ने  भी एक दूसरे के पेट में छुरा भौंककर आत्मबलिदान दे दिया।  (1192 ई) यह घटना  भी वसंत पंचमी  वाले दिन ही हुई थी। पाकिस्तान  यद्यपि मुस्लिम देश है,  पर हकीकत के आकाशगामी शीश की याद में वहां  वसंत  पंचमी पर पतंगें उड़ाई जाती है। हकीकत लाहौर का निवासी था। अत: पतंगबाजी का  सर्वाधिक  जोर लाहौर में रहता है। वसंत पंचमी हमें गुरू रामसिंह कूका की  भी याद दिलाती है। उनका  जन्म 1816 ई. में वसंत पंचमी पर  लुधियाना के भैणी  ग्राम में हुआ था। कुछ समय वे रणजीत सिंह की सेना में रहे,  फिर घर आकर  खेतीबाड़ी में लग गये,  पर आध्यात्मिक प्रवष्त्ति होने के कारण  इनके  प्रवचन सुनने लोग आने लगे। धीरे-धीरे इनके शिश्यों का एक अलग पंथ ही बन  गया,  जो कूका पंथ कहलाया। गुरू रामसिंह गोरक्षा,  स्वदेशी, नारी उध्दार,  अंतरजातीय विवाह, सामूहिक विवाह आदि पर बहुत जोर देते थे। उन्होंने भी   सर्वप्रथम अंग्रेजी शासन का बहिश्कार कर अपनी स्वतंत्र डाक और प्रशासन  व्यवस्था चलायी  थी। प्रतिवर्ष मकर संक्रांति पर भैणी गांव में मेला लगता  था। 1872 में मेले में आते समय उनके एक शिष्य को मुसलमानों  ने घेर लिया।  उन्होंने उसे पीटा और गोवध कर उसके मुंह में गोमांस ठूंस दिया। यह सुनकर   गुरू रामसिंह के शिष्य भड़क गये। उन्होंने उस गांव पर हमला बोल दिया, पर  दूसरी ओर से अंग्रेज सेना आ गयी। अत: युध्द  का पासा पलट गया। इस संघर्ष  में अनेक कूका वीर शहीद हुए और 68 पकड़ लिये गये। इनमें से 50 को सत्रह  जनवरी 1872 को मलेरकोटला में तोप के सामने खड़ाकर उड़ा दिया गया।  शेष 18  को अगले दिन फांसी दी गयी।  दो दिन बाद गुरू रामसिंह को भी पकड़कर बर्मा की  मांडले जेल में भेज दिया गया। 14 साल तक वहां कठोर अत्याचार सहकर 1885 ई.  में उन्होंने अपना शरीर त्याग दिया।

----------


## guruji

वीर  हकीकत राय का जन्म पिता भागमल और माता गौंरा के घर में सियालकोट में (अब  पाकिस्तान में) हुआ था। वीर हकीकत राय बचपन से ही राष्ट्र व हिंदू धर्म के  प्रति अगाध श्रद्धावान था। उस समय देश में मुगलों का शासन था। प्रारंभिक  शिक्षा के लिए हकीकत को सियालकोट की मस्जिद में भेजा गया। इसी दौरान उनकी  सगाई बटाला के कृष्ण सिंह व भागवंती की इकलौती बेटी दुर्गा कुमारी (बाद में  जिसका नाम लक्ष्मी देवी हुआ) के साथ हो गई। पढ़ाई के दौरान उसके मुस्लिम  सहपाठियों ने कहा कि उसकी माता दुर्गा की मूर्ति तो इंसानों ने बनाई है,  जिसकी कीमत टका भी नहीं है। इस पर हकीकत को लगा कि वह मां दुर्गा का अपमान  कर रहे हैं। हकीकत ने बहुत ही शांत भाव में कहा कि यदि यही बात वह फातिमा  के लिए कहे तो क्या उन्हें अच्छा लगेगा? इतना कहते ही मुस्लिम बिरादरी में  कोहराम सा मच गया। इस बात को लेकर हकीकत को काजी मिर्जा अमीर वेग लाहौर के  पास ले जाया गया। मुस्लिम अदालत ने हकीकत को माफी मांगने को कहा। मगर बाद  ने मुस्लिम कट्टरपंथियों ने यह कहा कि अगर हकीकत राय मुस्लिम हो जाए तो  उसका अपराध माफ किया जाएगा। लेकिन वीर हकीकत राय ने ऐसा करने से इनकार कर  दिया। इनकार के बाद मौलाना ने उसे शहीद करने का फरमान सुनाया। इस फैसले के  चलते 1734 को वसंत पंचमी के दिन वीर हकीकत राय को बाल आयु में ही शहीद कर  दिया गया। 
कहते हैं उसके भोले मुख को  देखकर जल्लाद के हाथ से  तलवार गिर गयी।  हकीकत ने तलवार उसके हाथ में दी और  कहा कि जब मैं बच्चा  होकर अपने धर्म का पालन कर  रहा हूं, तो तुम बड़े  होकर अपने  धर्म से  क्यों विमुख हो रहे हो? इस पर जल्लाद ने दिल मजबूत कर  तलवार चला दी, पर उस  वीर का शीश धरती पर नहीं गिरा। वह आकाशमार्ग से  सीधा  स्वर्ग चला गया। यह  घटना वसंत पंचमी (23.2.1734) को ही हुई थी। 
कहते है कि जब यह बात बटाला पहुंची तो लक्ष्मी देवी ने भी  अपने पति हकीकत  के साथ शहीद होने का प्रण लिया और वह भी सती हो गई। सो  बटाला में हर साल  वसंत पंचमी पर सती लक्ष्मी के समाधि स्थल पर उनकी शहादत  को याद करके  नतमस्तक होते हैं औेर इस समारोह में वीर हकीकत राय और सती  लक्ष्मी देवी के  जीवन से राष्ट्रवादी प्रेरणा लेते हैं।

----------


## guruji

वसंत पंचमी हिन्दी साहित्य की अमर विभूति महाकवि  सूर्यकांत  त्रिपाठी 'निराला' का जन्मदिवस  (28.02.1899) भी है। निराला जी  के मन में निर्धनों के प्रति अपार प्रेम  और पीड़ा थी। वे अपने पैसे और  वस्त्र खुले मन से निर्धनों को दे डालते थे। इस कारण  लोग उन्हें  'महाप्राण' कहते थे।

----------


## mr josef

> वीर  हकीकत राय का जन्म पिता भागमल और माता गौंरा के घर में सियालकोट में (अब  पाकिस्तान में) हुआ था। वीर हकीकत राय बचपन से ही राष्ट्र व हिंदू धर्म के  प्रति अगाध श्रद्धावान था। उस समय देश में मुगलों का शासन था। प्रारंभिक  शिक्षा के लिए हकीकत को सियालकोट की मस्जिद में भेजा गया। इसी दौरान उनकी  सगाई बटाला के कृष्ण सिंह व भागवंती की इकलौती बेटी दुर्गा कुमारी (बाद में  जिसका नाम लक्ष्मी देवी हुआ) के साथ हो गई। पढ़ाई के दौरान उसके मुस्लिम  सहपाठियों ने कहा कि उसकी माता दुर्गा की मूर्ति तो इंसानों ने बनाई है,  जिसकी कीमत टका भी नहीं है। इस पर हकीकत को लगा कि वह मां दुर्गा का अपमान  कर रहे हैं। हकीकत ने बहुत ही शांत भाव में कहा कि यदि यही बात वह फातिमा  के लिए कहे तो क्या उन्हें अच्छा लगेगा? इतना कहते ही मुस्लिम बिरादरी में  कोहराम सा मच गया। इस बात को लेकर हकीकत को काजी मिर्जा अमीर वेग लाहौर के  पास ले जाया गया। मुस्लिम अदालत ने हकीकत को माफी मांगने को कहा। मगर बाद  ने मुस्लिम कट्टरपंथियों ने यह कहा कि अगर हकीकत राय मुस्लिम हो जाए तो  उसका अपराध माफ किया जाएगा। लेकिन वीर हकीकत राय ने ऐसा करने से इनकार कर  दिया। इनकार के बाद मौलाना ने उसे शहीद करने का फरमान सुनाया। इस फैसले के  चलते 1734 को वसंत पंचमी के दिन वीर हकीकत राय को बाल आयु में ही शहीद कर  दिया गया। 
> कहते हैं उसके भोले मुख को  देखकर जल्लाद के हाथ से  तलवार गिर गयी।  हकीकत ने तलवार उसके हाथ में दी और  कहा कि जब मैं बच्चा  होकर अपने धर्म का पालन कर  रहा हूं, तो तुम बड़े  होकर अपने  धर्म से  क्यों विमुख हो रहे हो? इस पर जल्लाद ने दिल मजबूत कर  तलवार चला दी, पर उस  वीर का शीश धरती पर नहीं गिरा। वह आकाशमार्ग से  सीधा  स्वर्ग चला गया। यह  घटना वसंत पंचमी (23.2.1734) को ही हुई थी। 
> कहते है कि जब यह बात बटाला पहुंची तो लक्ष्मी देवी ने भी  अपने पति हकीकत  के साथ शहीद होने का प्रण लिया और वह भी सती हो गई। सो  बटाला में हर साल  वसंत पंचमी पर सती लक्ष्मी के समाधि स्थल पर उनकी शहादत  को याद करके  नतमस्तक होते हैं औेर इस समारोह में वीर हकीकत राय और सती  लक्ष्मी देवी के  जीवन से राष्ट्रवादी प्रेरणा लेते हैं।


:salut::salut::salut:

----------


## mr josef

> मार्गशीर्ष (माघ) महीने की शुक्ल पंचमी को *बसन्त पंचमी* के नाम से जाना जाता है। बसंत की शुरुआत इस दिन से होती है।
> 
> बसंत पंचमी धार्मिक  एवं नई ऋतु  आने का पर्व है। माघ मास के बीस दिन व्यतीत होते-होते शीत का प्रकोप काफी   कम हो जाता है और शिशिर के पश्चात ऋतुराज बसन्त का आगमन होने लगता है।  यद्यपि पेड़ों  पर नये पत्ते और बसन्त ऋतु तो चैत्र-वैशाख में ही आती है,  परन्तु बसन्त ऋतु के स्वागत में यह त्योहार मनाया जाता  है। इसके साथ ही  इसका बहुत अधिक धार्मिक महत्व भी है। आज भगवान विष्णु और मातेश्वरी   सरस्वतीजी की पूजा तो की ही जाती है कामदेव तथा उनकी पत्नी रति की पूजा का  भी विशिष्ट  विधान है। 
>           आज विद्या और कला की  अधिष्ठात्री देवी सरस्वतीजी का जन्म दिवस  है। यही कारण है कि नवरात्रों में दुर्गा  पूजा के समान ही आज बड़ी धूमधाम  से वीणा वादिनी सरस्वतीजी की पूजा की जाती है। सरस्वती  पूजन के लिए एक दिन  पूर्व से ही नियमपूर्वक रहकर, दूसरे दिन नित्य कर्मों से निवृत्त होकर कलश  स्थापित  करें। सर्वप्रथम गणेश, सूर्य,  विष्णु, शंकर आदि भगवान की पूजा  करके सरस्वतीजी का पूजन करना  चाहिए। 
>           सरस्वतीजी की पूजा  में पीले रंग की वस्तुओं और फूलों के प्रयोग  का विशिष्ट महत्व है। देवी के सामने पुस्तक  रखकर दक्षिणा अर्पित कर आरती  उतारी जाये और वासंती वस्त्र पहने जाएं। रेवड़ियों,  केलों, किसोर इत्यादि  का भोग लगाया जाये। मीठे केसरिया चावल  बनाये जाएं। भगवान की मूर्ति तथा  देवी सरस्वती की प्रतिमा को केसरिया रंग के वस्त्र  पहनाने चाहिए। यह  पूजा-उत्सव बिहार तथा बंगाल में बड़ी धूमधाम से शिक्षा संस्थानों तथा  घरों  में मनाया जाता है। 
>           मातेश्वरी सरस्वती  और भगवान विष्णु के अतिरिक्त आज कामदेव और  रति की पूजा भी होती है। बसन्त कामदेव का  सहचर है इसलिए कामदेव और रति की  पूजा करके उनकी प्रसन्नता प्राप्त करनी चाहिए। आज पति  को स्वयं परोसकर  खाना अवश्य खिलायें। इससे पति के कष्टों का निवारण होता है और उसकी  आयु  में वृध्दि होती है। 
>           बसन्त पंचमी को प्रात:काल  तेल तथा उबटन लगाकर स्नान करना चाहिए  और पवित्र वस्त्र धारण करके भगवान नारायण का विधिपूर्वक  पूजन करना चाहिए।  इसके बाद पितृ-तर्पण और ब्राम्हण भोजन का भी विधान है। मंदिरों में  भगवान  की प्रतिमा का वासन्ती वस्त्रों और पुष्पों से श्रृंगार भी किया जाता है  तथा  बड़ा उत्सव मनाया जाता है। इस पंचमी को लोग पहले गुलाल उड़ाते थे और  वासन्ती वस्त्र धारण  कर नवीन उत्साह और प्रसन्नता के साथ अनेक प्रकार के  मनोविनोद करते थे। यही कारण है  कि बसन्त पंचमी को रंग पंचमी भी कहा जाता  है। 
> 
> ज्ञान और कला की देवी का जन्मदिन है वसंत पंचमी   
> ...


:salut::salut:

----------

